# Torch finished



## actech (May 21, 2017)

Saw thread talking about finishing with a torch. Yes makes awesome steak if you want the inside to stay rare   13/4 " thick ribeye 8 hrs at 120












IMG_5646.JPG



__ actech
__ May 21, 2017





Torch I used 













IMG_5647.JPG



__ actech
__ May 21, 2017





The steak












IMG_5648.JPG



__ actech
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_5650.JPG



__ actech
__ May 21, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2017)

Yea I've tried all three ways, torch, cast iron pan, & hot grill.

I like the torch the best too. It gets the fat crisp & nice sear on the meat, without doing any extra cooking of the inside.

Al


----------



## shyzabrau (May 22, 2017)

I have trouble with the torch self extinguishing when I hold it inverted for too long. How do you avoid that? It is a simple Bernzomatic propane torch (WT2301- Basic Torch with Built-in Ignition).


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2017)

Mine has a 3' hose on it, so it doesn't matter which way I hold it.













22.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ May 22, 2017






Al


----------



## actech (May 23, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Yea I've tried all three ways, torch, cast iron pan, & hot grill.
> 
> I like the torch the best too. It gets the fat crisp & nice sear on the meat, without doing any extra cooking of the inside.
> 
> Al


Yes Al the fat oh damn it makes it incredible


----------



## actech (May 23, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> I have trouble with the torch self extinguishing when I hold it inverted for too long. How do you avoid that? It is a simple Bernzomatic propane torch (WT2301- Basic Torch with Built-in Ignition).


Mine is my work torch. A turbo torch. it can fire in any direction


----------

